# You Know You're a Hack when ...



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Fill in the blank


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

:blink:I wouldn't know anything about being a hack:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

When you think you might be a hack..


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

The contractors board of review sends you a letter stating that your license has been revoked.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> The contractors board of review sends you a letter stating that your license has been revoked.


A true hack is always the last one to find out:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dustin,

Are you having self confidence issues?


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Are you having self confidence issues?


No, thought about this while doing some creative problem solving putting a roof on a building made out of cedar posts.

I know I'm a hack.:jester:


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

When you make a thread about being a hack


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

When you trim a branch off of a customers tree so you can make a furring strip. :whistling













No I never did that. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes you did... :detective:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

When you need a furring strip as wide and thick as the branch off a tree


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

You can fix just about any problem with a tube of caulk!


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

You get confused between "your" and "you're".


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

VAviaCo said:


> You get confused between "your" and "you're".


HEY that one always F me up

STUPID SPELL CHECK


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WTF!!!!.....

Why would any construction professional think they could be or compare themselves to a hack?....:no:

If that's what you think you are....:no:

That's all you will ever be....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

All the hacks are over at jlc from what I heard.. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I missed having you around Griz..



I'm here...and grouchy...:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

griz said:


> WTF!!!!.....
> 
> Why would any construction professional think they could be or compare themselves to a hack?....:no:
> 
> ...


DAAANG GRIZ, 
Why don't you just close this thread down right now.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

griz said:


> I'm here...and grouchy...:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


When aren't you.


















Grouchy that is. :whistling


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

the only time i ever been a hack was on the basketball court


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

when your perfectly fine with lousy to mediocre work. and not constantly striving for better methods and techniques for doing things


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Your a hack when "phunk it" comes out of your mouth. As you continue to finishing the task.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

When you show up to work with a Steelers tshirt on.. :whistling


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

VAviaCo said:


> You get confused between "your" and "you're".


Didn't catch that the first time


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont let V drag you down. I made a typo on a thread title a while back and wouldn't you know it that is the thread google chose to index when my name is googled.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> When you show up to work with a Steelers tshirt on.. :whistling


I laugh at your undying hatred for Pittsburgh :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I laugh at your undying hatred for Pittsburgh :laughing:


Thank you. Its unwavering also..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thank you. Its unwavering also..


Did you get beat up there... In a bar or something?? :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope. Few things come into to play there. 

They have played dirty for decades.
I dont like yellow and black together.
Ben is a freaking baby pokin traitor.
I really disliked polomoneedsahaircut.
They cheated and injured my beloved Palmer after years of waiting to see the bengals play in the playoffs. 
I am also a Pats fan on account of living in Norwich Ct area for several years. That comes with a whole different set of reasons to dislike the steelers.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

When you utter those famous words " it's OK I can't see it from my house".


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> All the hacks are over at jlc from what I heard.. :laughing:


Wow glad I am here now LOL


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Or Drywall covers everything


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thank you. Its unwavering also..


:laughing::laughing:



Dave


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

or Paint covers everything


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Dustincoc said:


> Fill in the blank


When you proudly show the customer your work and they look at it like this . . . :laughing:


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

When you say good enough for government work.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

(when I was a movie carpenter) "it's ok, set dec will just put a plant in front of it"


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

ToolNut said:


> When you utter those famous words " it's OK I can't see it from my house".


That's why I hate working for neighbors...haha


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ECSOWNER said:


> When you say good enough for government work.


Ever do government work:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i worked for one of the local universitys last summer on staff while rehabbing from knee surgery... boring as sin and the stuff they let pass was a joke.. they wanted me back this year.. turned them down no thanks im not putting my name on that work


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

When your company proudly offers the tail light warranty. :scooter:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

When I was younger we used to say "if they wanted it done right- they'd have called someone else" we were joking though- mostly


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ever do government work:whistling


My company, no.

When I was employed for a contractor we had a good sized project with army corps of engineers and the stuff the corp PM let slide, I would hope he is no longer employed. His saying was good enough for government work, or ah, don't worry about it, drywall hides it. :sad:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

- when someone here answers your post with "Tree-Fifty"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its four fiddy now. Inflation has been rampant..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, jackass


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Dustincoc said:


> Fill in the blank


Oooh..Mad Libs...I love that


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

It seems like the new one I hear guys say that pisses me off is "it is what it is", f no.... won't stay like that if you fix it you hack.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You know your a hack when you don't know why people put in kick out flashings.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> Oooh..Mad Libs...I love that


Cafeful. Burnette might never come back..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ECSOWNER said:


> My company, no.


14 kitchens and bath vanity's in 5 days:whistling 2 guys and 10 hour days,, just sayin


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a helper that sometimes joked, 'I know YOU care MORE, but I care LESS'.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

When you put a new post in and level it by looking from a few feet back?

I have a hacker in my town oh no


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

When you leave the wrapper on the back of the ice and water because it's quicker.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

What I sometimes say to my painter: "what the heck, you've been practicing painting apartments?"

"A little putty and paint makes it look like it ain't."

"I've been doing it like that for 25 years"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> When you put a new post in and level it by looking from a few feet back?


Any remodeler knows that's the way to do it. If you put your new post in perfectly plumb and the other is 1.5" out, it ain't the previous guy who's going to get the blame for crappy work. :no:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

No I realize that but what was he using a piece of 6x6 cut about a 1/2 " it's sitting on the rail lol


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 14 kitchens and bath vanity's in 5 days:whistling 2 guys and 10 hour days,, just sayin


 werent you home at 2pm each day too?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

When you tear off the wrong roof?:whistling:blink::laughing:


----------

